# Magnetic Stirrer



## cloud-nine (8/2/17)

Hi Guys, does anyone know where I can lay my hands on a magnetic stirrer? Thanks


----------



## Polar (8/2/17)

You can build one with a 12v fan, a potentiometer and and magnets from a broken hard drive.


----------



## Quakes (8/2/17)

Hi @cloud-nine

Feel free to introduce yourself -> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

I don't know where to buy one, but if you want to make one, see this link -> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cheap-diy-magnetic-stirrer.t12051/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/17)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/7954788/?q=magnetic+stirrer&t=post&o=relevance


----------



## KZOR (8/2/17)

http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=173&search=magnetic


----------



## andro (8/2/17)

cloud-nine said:


> Hi Guys, does anyone know where I can lay my hands on a magnetic stirrer? Thanks


how good and big do you want ? max price? how many slots etc ?


----------



## igor (8/2/17)

Also keen on a good stirrer. Something that will do a litre of vg at a time


----------



## Junior (8/2/17)

I attempted making one, the real issue for me was getting the magnetic stirrer bar, you can't use one that's not coated see. And you need a decent computer fan, used a small one and blew it almost instantly. Gave up after some time because I could not find a strong enough magnet, i mix max vg so its like stirring jelly hahaha. At the moment i use a milk frother which is not perfect but it gets the job done.

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (8/2/17)

contact this guy . medical supplier and lab equipment . bradley 
www.eins-sci.com


----------



## Greyz (8/2/17)

I have a mag stirrer (including mag bar) and heatpad if anyone's interested PM me and we can make a deal.


----------



## andro (8/2/17)

Greyz said:


> I have a mag stirrer (including mag bar) and heatpad if anyone's interested PM me and we can make a deal.


Can u post some photo please .


----------



## Greyz (8/2/17)

andro said:


> Can u post some photo please .



I'm at work at the moment but I can link you to the one I bought off ebay, if that will help?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/17)

It looks like the stirrer is no longer available - but here is a pic from my Purchase history.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (8/2/17)

(011) 8670846
Celsius scientific 
They sell them 
Digital or analog 
Can stir up to 2.5 liter at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

